# 1yr Old suddenly can't walk



## StuffT (Sep 5, 2003)

I hope someone can help, I have 2 kittens/cats, male and female, the female, Sophie, was fine yesterday morning when I fed the 2 of them, about an hour later she couldn't use her back legs. She was taken to the vets who did some blood tests and they showed up normal. After a drip and some meds, (anti-biotic and valium) she appeared to be able to walk again although a little unsteady. I collected her from the vet at 6pm tonight and saw she was able to walk whilst at the vets.

When I got her home, she tried running from her carrier but struggled. She then lay on the floor and couldn't get up. She then started panting and I managed to get her to an emergency vet tonight. Her temp was back up at 105, panting heavily and her muscles were twitching, seemed to be in some kind of spasm. 

Sophie was very distressed at this, so was I.

She is a house cat, not been outside. Her brother is fine but looks like he is missing her. The vets are not sure what could be causing this so I thought I would try here and see if anyone else has come across this kind of thing.

Any ideas? please post....


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I assume the vets have done x-rays on this cat, correct?
Did you notice any bite marks on the cats back or legs?

I'm really not sure what it could be, I'm not a vet, and I'm only hearing about this problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so wish I could help. It sounds like a neurological problem, but that's just a guess. I'll pray that the vet can help her. I assume he'll have you treating her symptoms until he has a diagnosis. That's a high fever. Please let us know. God bless and a prayer for Sophie


----------



## StuffT (Sep 5, 2003)

*Update*

She is still at the vets at the moment although she is able to stand now but still a little shaky. The muscle spasms are less frequent now but she's not in the clear just yet. The vets are treating the symptoms just now but are still unsure as to the cause. They are thinking it might be somethng toxic, either liver failure or somethng ingested.

Any more news and I will post again.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Psi had the same thing. He was fine one night and the next morning he couldn't use his back legs. Took him to the vet and he had a fever of 105. Gave us antibiotics and fluids but the next day he still had a high fever. Brought him to another vet (ours, which wasn't open for the first visit) and they gave him more fluids. She said he had Calicivirus and that it is very common in cats. Was your cat sneezing at all before this happened? Psi had had sneezing fits for a couple of weeks before and the vet said this small upper respiratory thing turned into Calicivirus. It is like the kitty flu and it gets into his joints so it is very painful to walk. After 2 days of rest and us making sure that he ate every few hours, he was fine. (We had to mix canned food with water and then use a syringe to feed him.) So, ask your vet about Calicivirus or do some research on it.

Good luck!
tanyuh


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh there can be a lot of causes for that.. My grandmas dog had 'spells' when she couldn't use her hindlegs. She said it was arthritus *shrugs*. It could be a muscle disease, or a fracture in both legs that is causing discomfort... I highly suggest, get another vets opinion! Get x-rays if not already done.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I would say she ate something toxic that got to her neuro system. That was my first thought after reading your first post. Do you have any indoor plants? or cleaners or something that could have dripped onto the floor and she lapped it up?


----------



## StuffT (Sep 5, 2003)

*more news*

After all weekend at the vets, she is now home. The cause still isn't known but after reducing her protein intake and some steroids and antibiotics she appears to be doing well again. She is being tested for feline infectious peritonitis and I hope it comes back negative. She has been stable since Saturday (it's now Monday) and improving all the time. A little stif in the hind legs this morning but now she can jump on my bed. 

I hope the worst is over


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

It was suspected that my cat had that too. I don't know if the post is still here but it was in June. My cat sammy was really sick. The thing with FIP testing is that the actual tests they have aren't that good and the results may come out false pos or neg. Is your cat overweight? How sis the blood work come out for her liver and kidneys? Does it appear that her abdomen is filled with fluid? Is she having difficult time breathing? What was her white blood cell count? and did she sneeze or have a cough before this? Thanks talk to you soon, I'll be praying for yas


----------



## StuffT (Sep 5, 2003)

She's not overweight, only a year old (her birthday was yesterday 7th September). No fluid in abdomen, standard blood tests came back neg. When she was having the spasms her breating turned to panting (on and off) Her nitrate level was on the high side of normal.

She's back home now, sleepy, taking her meds and using the litter tray. 

Charlie (her brother) wants to play but she is not up for that at the moment, My hands are scratched to bits now after playing with him, just to keep him occupied :lol: Thanks godness for mini-mice he loves them


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Still praying. I do hope it's not FIP.  I'm glad there seems to be some improvement.


----------



## StuffT (Sep 5, 2003)

*update*

Sophie seems to be doing well now, no further episodes and she is padding and purring like she used to. She is still on the steriods (half dose now) and the antibiotics are coming to an end, 1 lot are finished and there is only a few left of the others.

Still on low protein diet at the moment but she's happy and looks like she is putting on a little weight (I think that might be the steriods though)

Anychanges and I'll let you know

Thanks everyone for their support


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope the improvement continues.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Have the vet taken a muscle biopsy? It could be neurological but it could be a muscular problem too.


----------



## StuffT (Sep 5, 2003)

*Further update*

Just a note to say thanks for all the help. Sophie is now doing fine. She is on a low protein diet and tests discovered a possible liver shunt. Due to not having insurance and the further tests costing about £800 and surgery costing about the same again I can't take it any further.  

Sophie seems happy, she's following me about, purring and just being a happy cat.

Thanks again for the support, It did help very much.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad she's doing well. I hope she will have a full recovery. I know you love her. :)


----------

